# A day at Elbulli?



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

Book store has it in plastic wrap and wanted to take a look at it before I plunked down any money.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

well my darling fiance picked it up for me today after she heard i was interest...im going to return it. its intereting, but not 30$ interesting. more of a BIG thick coffee table book with lots of molecular gastronomy recipes....i mean its a cool book, but not really a cook book...more a picture book. im going to get the french laundry cookbook and a book called billionaires vinegar (i read half of it at the book store, great read)


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

He's got a few books on amazon, with a lot of recipes, they are $200 though.

I think its just a table book like you said, but there is a cdrom that has all the recipes.

If you are interested in the restaurant see:
Dinner at elBulli, May 25, 2005 - part 1


----------

